# Random fish pics from around the house



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Here are a few pics of random fish i took of all my tanks. So dont freak out all these fish aren't kept in the same tank!
Enjoy~
This is my oldest fish, 2.5year old oscar, im guessing its around 16"
View attachment 64333

View attachment 64335

View attachment 64337

View attachment 64339

View attachment 64341

View attachment 64342


View attachment 64344


View attachment 64345


View attachment 64346


I have a few red tail sharks, and this one is really fat, and it's been like this for a while, im not sure why, maybe an infection, or pregnat, but i dunno, its doing fine though.

View attachment 64347


View attachment 64348


View attachment 64349


View attachment 64350


View attachment 64351


View attachment 64352


View attachment 64354


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

View attachment 64355


View attachment 64356


View attachment 64357


View attachment 64358


View attachment 64359


View attachment 64360


View attachment 64361


View attachment 64364


View attachment 64365


View attachment 64366


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

SWEET FISH, nice collection one day ill have tanks all over my house but i gotta wait till i move out







(im only 15)


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thornton_851 said:


> SWEET FISH, nice collection one day ill have tanks all over my house but i gotta wait till i move out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15. dang haha you got a few years til you move out.... i hope anyways. stay at home as long as possible!!! free food, and rent! i didn't move out until i was 20


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

mauls said:


> View attachment 64355
> 
> 
> [snapback]1055846[/snapback]​


Your fish rocks








what is this one ? 
Are two oscars breeders ?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks MAn!

thats a velvet damsel (saltwater)

and yes my two albino oscars are breeders, but they've only bred once that was about 2 weeks ago. they had about 15-25 babies.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive collection of fish







That oscar is real big and healthy looking, so my compliments


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sweet lookin fish


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

jan said:


> Very impressive collection of fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, if you look closly though he's battling hith but its getting better.

thanks for the ocmpliments


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I like the puffers


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

your puffers ROCK... look at the dogface puffer...

"what.. are you looking at me? eh?"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that's a superb collection of fish you got there, dude















That 16"-ish Oscar looks awesome!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thanks for the feedback, those puffers are actueally in my roomates tank, but there still my fish because i bought them haha. They are pretty sweet, the porc puffer has alot more personality than the dogface but they are both pretty sweet.

and thanks judazzz that oscie is getting pretty old, but he's my buddy and he has alot of personality!


----------

